# Pero bien



## Valexcrash

Ciao a tutti.
Volevo chiedervi come si potrebbe interpretare e tradurre "pero bien" in questa frase:

_Por eso nos van a dar, _*pero bien*_. A todos. Ya nos están dando.


_​


----------



## laura12345

Ma vabbene.


----------



## Valexcrash

Ah quindi proprio letterale. Grazie  Pensavo fosse qualcosa di più particolare.


----------



## Agró

Creo que no es "Ma vabbene" (que a mí me suena a resignación; corregidme si no es así)..

_*Nos van a dar bien*_, o _*Nos van a dar, pero bien*_ significa que nos van a *dar* (herir/molestar/perjudicar...) *en grado superlativo*.


----------



## a malta

Ciao!
Stesso dubbio di Agrò...un po' di contesto? a m


----------



## Valexcrash

Sì, allora, l'autore, in questo articolo, dice che siamo troppo legati alla tecnologia e può sempre esserci un piccolo incidente (come la mancanza di elettricità, un negozio di ricambi chiuso, ecc) che ci blocca e non ci permette di fare quello che dobbiamo fare.
Vi copio il paragrafo, direttamente, per contestualizzare la frase.

Hay un consuelo: así lo hemos querido. Nadie nos obligaba. Pero hasta los más renuentes hemos aceptado las reglas de este disparate. De esta espiral imbécil. Nunca fuimos tan vulnerables como hoy. Hemos olvidado, porque nos conviene, que cada invento confortable tiene su accidente específico, cada Titanic su iceberg y cada playa paradisíaca su ola asesina. Por eso nos van a dar, *pero bien*. A todos. Ya nos están dando.


----------



## Neuromante

Agró tiene razón.


----------



## Valexcrash

Quindi sarebbe ad esempio "Per questo ci fregheranno (devo mantenere il tono colloquiale, quindi...), e anche bene."


----------



## laura12345

Neuromante said:


> Agró tiene razón.




Anche se *ma va bene**/**ci va bene* non mi sembra non possa andare.
I nuovi mezzi tecnologici ci fregheranno, ma va bene/ci va bene. A tutti. Già ci stanno fregando.


Nel testo si dice che siamo coscenti che porteranno dei guai, ma siamo coscienti di questo e ci va bene.
Potrebbe essere corretta la mia traduzione?


----------



## chlapec

laura12345 said:


> Anche se *ma va bene**/**ci va bene* non mi sembra non possa andare.
> I nuovi mezzi tecnologici ci fregheranno, ma va bene/ci va bene. A tutti. Già ci stanno fregando.
> 
> 
> Nel testo si dice che siamo coscenti che porteranno dei guai, ma siamo coscienti di questo e ci va bene.
> Potrebbe essere corretta la mia traduzione?



No. "Bien" qualifica a "fregare" e vuol dire "con forza", "con brutalità", "con perseveranza" o tutto insieme.


----------



## Geviert

Non vanno bene le proposte in italiano. "Ma va bene / ci va bene" nemmeno. Si tratta di un'espressione rafforzativa nel senso di "por eso nos van a dar, pero [nos van a dar] bien", quindi si può utilizzare ciò che ha proposto Vale ".. en anche bene". Io userei _*anzi *_in senso rafforzativo (venire dalla sorte negativa, capitare una disgrazia).

 Il senso in italiano sarebbe (secondo me)  "...perciò ci tocca, ce lo meritiamo / ce lo siamo meritati, anzi, ci tocca e come!"


----------



## chlapec

Geviert said:


> Il senso in italiano sarebbe (secondo me)  "...perciò ci tocca, ce lo meritiamo / ce lo siamo meritati, anzi, ci tocca e come!"



*ce lo meritiamo???* Ma dov´è scritto questo nella frase originale?

D'altra parte, se la frase viene dalla Spagna, no c'è dubbio che questo "nos van a dar" è un accorciamento di "nos van a dar por culo". Lo stesso per "nos están dando". Questa puntualizzazione semplicemente per illustrare il tono della frase.


----------



## Valexcrash

Ecco, perfetto allora. Chiedevo un consulto perché ero sicura che un parlante spagnolo capisse immediatamente il senso dell'espressione, mentre io che sono italiana ci ho trovato più interpretazioni e non ho capito subito qualche fosse quella giusta.
Vi ringrazio!


----------



## Agró

chlapec said:


> *ce lo meritiamo???* Ma dov´è scritto questo nella frase originale?
> 
> D'altra parte, se la frase viene dalla Spagna, no c'è dubbio che questo "nos van a dar" è un accorciamento di "nos van a dar por culo". Lo stesso per "nos están dando". Questa puntualizzazione semplicemente per illustrare il tono della frase.


No siempre. De acuerdo con que esa es la referencia más inmediata, pero "dar" aparece en otras locuciones que también encajan aquí:

_Nos han dado hasta en el carnet de identidad.
Les hemos dado pa'l pelo.

_Y en todas ellas el sentido es el de "golpear" (aunque sea figuradamente).


----------



## Geviert

> *ce lo meritiamo???* Ma dov´è scritto questo nella frase originale?



En la frase original no está, está en el sentido de la locución. No es posible una traducción literal en italiano de esta frase (se comete precisamente este error). En italiano, para expresar el verbo "dar" en el sentido de "golpear" en esta locución, se tiene que usar el verbo _prendere, ricevere, dare addosso _(nos van a dar por el culo = prenderemo una legnata (más o menos) o ci faranno un culo (così)


----------

